# Part year insurance



## edizio (May 29, 2014)

My skyline is no longer out from October to March/April as the weather in the Uk is appalling at best. Luckily we'll have a decent summer, perhaps?

Anyway, less of the nay saying, what do you insure your cars with when you aren't going to be driving it for 12 months of the year? I get charged around 600 pounds with A-plan. My driving record is clean, I'm 30 years old and have over 10 years driving and the same no claims. I don't really want to be paying that much for the few months that I want to drive it in the nice weather. She was on a 7500 limited mileage policy but I probably won't be doing more than 3,000 now. It's not a standard skyline, it's an R33 GTR with quite a list of mods that I have on the car.


----------



## edizio (May 29, 2014)

Surely most people don't drive these beautiful cars all year around?


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably best to lower the mileage on the year-long policy.

Part year is probably a no go. Bear in mind you also need fire and theft for the "non-driving" part of the year.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

I just declare 3000 miles on the GTO, not worth the hastle of going part year insurance to be honest.

Plus they may get funny about your ncb?.

Today's not a bad day for driving in York, dry roads/ no rain and some sunshine earlier!.


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

edizio said:


> My skyline is no longer out from October to March/April as the weather in the Uk is appalling at best. Luckily we'll have a decent summer, perhaps?
> 
> Anyway, less of the nay saying, what do you insure your cars with when you aren't going to be driving it for 12 months of the year? I get charged around 600 pounds with A-plan. My driving record is clean, I'm 30 years old and have over 10 years driving and the same no claims. I don't really want to be paying that much for the few months that I want to drive it in the nice weather. She was on a 7500 limited mileage policy but I probably won't be doing more than 3,000 now. It's not a standard skyline, it's an R33 GTR with quite a list of mods that I have on the car.


Hello,

The best thing to do is go for a low limited mileage policy and to declare that the vehicle will be off road for half the year.

We offer a discount for club members and we do limited mileage policies daily, so give the team a call when your policy is due for renewal.

The number to call is 02380 268351

Kind Regards

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

I was told some insurance companies do a 'storage' only insurance. Never really looked into it because the R33GTR was so heavily modified that I would assume there would be an issue with the value. I guess it's designed mainly for your true classic cars. Not sure any will do a part year. Probably best as said above to insure with much lower mileage which will help reduce the premium.


----------

